
Memory Translation and Segmentation - aaco
http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/memory-translation-and-segmentation
======
yan
Great article. I find that whenever I start jotting notes for an article I'm
planning to write, I find it was recently written or exists already.

Same with software ideas..

